# Grizz tricks



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

nikki6gun said:


> Just got in from shooting the grizz tricks for the first time. I have to say they are freaken awsome!!! it doesnt matter if the blades are in line with cock vane or oppose cock vane they shoot where you aim them. Out to 80yrds just pounden the dot. I cant wait till new years to kill something! Ive finally found a broadhead for life. no more wasting money on others.


They sure are very impressive, I have been shooting them for a month now and really like them a lot.
Very accurate and HARD hiiting. They hit the foam with authority and penetrate better than any head I have tried on my target.
Can't wait to see how they do on deer.


----------



## radu.vet (Sep 30, 2009)

they are very good indeed. i got a 175 lb boar, with complete passthru


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

*st's*

anyone got kill photos?


----------

